# Freehand MX-"das dokument konnte nicht aufgebaut werden-nicht genuegend Arbeitsspeich



## anita_henseleit (19. August 2005)

seitdem ich bei einem objekt das extra werkzeug "verbiegen" benutzt habe erscheint jedesmal beim oeffnen das dokuments die fehlermeldung :"Das Dokument kann nicht aufgebaut werden.Es ist nicht genuegend Arbeitsspeicher vorhanden."Sobald ich versuche,irgendetwas im Dokument zu machen erscheint die Fehlermeldung:"Die Aktion kann nicht ausgefuehrt werden da nicht genuegend Arbeitsspeicher vorhanden ist."Wie kann ich dieses Fehler beheben, da ich zur zeit ueberhaupt nichts mehr im Dokument machen kannOder ist das Dokument fuer immer zerstoert
Vielen vielen Dank fuer die Hilfe.


----------



## extracuriosity (19. August 2005)

Wieviel RAM hast du denn?


----------



## anita_henseleit (20. August 2005)

256MB ram.Aber eigentlich ist das dokument nicht zu gross (182 kb).Der fehler wird halt nur staendig angezeigt,seit ichversucht habe, ein objekt irgendwie mit den xtra werkzeugen zu verbiegen.Seitdem geht gar nichts mehr.Fuer mich sieht das so aus, als wuerde er immer noch versuchen,den alten befehl (das verbiegen) auszufuehren.habe aber keine ahnung wie ich ihn dazu bringen kann damit aufzuhoeren.

ich habe es auch an einem PC versucht zu oeffnen...es geht nicht.es reicht ,glaube ich, nicht wirklich an dem arbeitsspeicher zu liegen.Es sieht mir eher nach einem reinen Freehand Fehler aus.


----------



## 555 (21. August 2005)

Hast du nur FH laufen oder auch andere Programme ?


----------

